# Whirlfloc Amount/usage Table



## Steve (10/10/07)

Morning

Just wondering if anyone would have an amount/usage table for Whirlfloc tablets. Ive googled but couldnt find one. Lots of info saying use this amount and when to add it and references saying to use difference amount for different types of beers. Sometimes I just chuck a whole one in, sometimes just chuck in a half without actually knowing why and what the difference would be. I noticed in the What are you brewing thread that someone used 000.63gms in a recipe.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## niceshoes (10/10/07)

I use a full tablet simply cause I couldn't be bothered trying to cut it in half.
I'd also like to know the reasons behind what dosage to use.


----------



## Wasabi (10/10/07)

niceshoes said:


> I'd also like to know the reasons behind what dosage to use.



The reason is basically that there is a point at which adding more doesn't help. 

It's basically about cost savings, especially for bigger breweries. Why put in Xg when Yg is all you need and you don't get any better performance out of X.


----------



## Jye (10/10/07)

Steve check out some of the information sheets here.

In a nutshell half a tablet is on the upper side of dosage rates and add it in the last 5 minutes of the boil.


----------



## Steve (10/10/07)

Wasabi said:


> The reason is basically that there is a point at which adding more doesn't help.



hence the reason for my question..... how much are you meant to use? At what point does adding too much not do anything?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (10/10/07)

I chuck one in at 15 min when doing all my beers. 
Never bothered to try and measure the dosage!

Cheers
DK


----------



## craig maher (10/10/07)

From the NNL website:

"WHIRLFLOC-T is made from a blend of red seaweed extracts specifically formulated to coagulate unstable proteins and flocculate the charge orientated particles in brewery worts. It is available in an easily dissolvable, pale brown tablet approximately 1.6 cm diameter and 2.5g weight. It can be added directly to the 'copper' without premixing in water. It improves the separation of wort suspended solids to improve wort/beer clarity and stability by removing proteins and gums resulting to give a reduced requirement for beer stabilisation and filter treatments.

Usage: Added directly to the kettle 10 minutes before the end of the boil at a recommended rate of 20-60ppm. This equates to 2 - 6 grams per HL (1 - 2.4 tablets per 100 litres) with 1 tablet per 50 litres of wort being the usual rate. The dose rate can be optimised to suit the individual brewery conditions by conducting a number of trials to determine the smallest dosage that provides the required level of clarity."

I have attached a copy of the spec sheet also

Cheers

Craig 

View attachment Whirlfloc.pdf


----------



## Steve (10/10/07)

craigm said:


> From the NNL website:
> 
> "WHIRLFLOC-T is made from a blend of red seaweed extracts specifically formulated to coagulate unstable proteins and flocculate the charge orientated particles in brewery worts. It is available in an easily dissolvable, pale brown tablet approximately 1.6 cm diameter and 2.5g weight. It can be added directly to the 'copper' without premixing in water. It improves the separation of wort suspended solids to improve wort/beer clarity and stability by removing proteins and gums resulting to give a reduced requirement for beer stabilisation and filter treatments.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jye and Craig for that info...... so according to NNL its half a tablet for 25 litres at 10 mins before flameout. Does that go for every style of beer you are making or is there a set amount for certain types, i.e. a light Kolsch compared to a heavy scottish ale? If you know what I mean.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## craig maher (10/10/07)

Steve said:


> Thanks Jye and Craig for that info...... so according to NNL its half a tablet for 25 litres at 10 mins before flameout. Does that go for every style of beer you are making or is there a set amount for certain types, i.e. a light Kolsch compared to a heavy scottish ale? If you know what I mean.
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve,

I add half a tablet per batch (25 litres) for all beer styles.
Except wheats of course <_< 

Craig


----------



## Steve (10/10/07)

craigm said:


> Except wheats of course <_<




goes without saying....cheers all.
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/10/07)

Steve 

I used to add half a tablet per 40 litre brew. Gave up and added a whole tablet instead. Got sick of trying to cut them in half and have part of the tablet fly across the garage never to be found.  

Results were pretty much the same.

Warren -


----------



## Steve (10/10/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> I used to add half a tablet per 40 litre brew. Gave up and added a whole tablet instead. Got sick of trying to cut them in half and have part of the tablet fly across the garage never to be found.



Same here Warren, ive tried sawing them with a steak knife, cutting them in half with scissors....one half usually flies off or the whole thing just crumbles


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/10/07)

Hahaha yes Steve. :lol: I suspect the mice in my garage have very well colagulated protein in their gullets. 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (10/10/07)

Here are a couple of very informative and comprehensive files on the subject.

I use 1 hole tablet at between 5 to 10 min from the end of the boil. works great for me. I think the correct dose is actually 1 tablet in 25 liters so im probably underdosing but i get tones of break and clear beer so its all good.

I had a bit of a read of one of these documents........ the long one...... and down around page 12 and down there is lots of good info. It says that pH also has a profound effect of the finings effectiveness.

Explains why my coper coloured beers are always clearer.

Ahhh bugger. they are pdf's bigger than 2MB :angry: 

sorry

cheers


----------



## domonsura (10/10/07)

I use a 1/4 tab in a standard batch, 1/2 in a 45 litre, ten minutes from the end of the boil. A bit more if my runoff from the tun was really cloudy.....works well for me.


----------



## Sammus (10/10/07)

craigm said:


> Except wheats of course <_<



Wasnt there a big discussion on this recently, and the consensus was yes, use whirfloc in wheats!
The cloudiness of a weissen is yeast, not chill haze, or any other undesirable protein haze.


----------



## pbrosnan (10/10/07)

Sammus said:


> Wasnt there a big discussion on this recently, and the consensus was yes, use whirfloc in wheats!
> The cloudiness of a weissen is yeast, not chill haze, or any other undesirable protein haze.


 Consensus, on AHB, not possible ...


----------



## blackbock (10/10/07)

craigm said:


> From the NNL website:
> 
> "WHIRLFLOC-T ... It is available in an easily dissolvable, _*pale brown tablet*_ approximately



The ones I have are pure white- or have I been sold a dud?


----------

